# Muuta joukkoliikenteestä > Kuvat >  Kuvia Hannu T. Pulkkisen pienoisraitsikoista

## Rattivaunu

Lahden Pienoisrautatiepäivillä 2005 oli näytteillä paljon erilaisia esineitä pienoismallimaailmasta. Raitiovaunuista kiinnostuneille parasta antia tarjosi Hannu T. Pulkkisen osasto, josta JNo-tyyliin tuttu pienehkö kuvaesittely. Harmin paikka, kun mallien tekijä itse joutui viettämään aikansa sairasvuoteella, mutta vaunukokoelma loisti upeudellaan turkulaisystävien avun ansiosta kaikesta huolimatta.
Pulkkisen kokoelma käsittää periaatteessa kaikki vaunut, mitä Turun kiskoilla on eri aikoina kulkenut. Mittakaava lienee luokkaa 1:62, toisin sanoen normaaliraiteinen HO-rata onkin "muunnettu" metrikiskoiseksi raideleveydeltään. Siis 16,5mm <-> 1000mm.

----------

